# Service Pack 3 and Spyware Doctor



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Just a heads up on Service Pack 3 and Spyware Doctor.

*Spyware Doctor 5.5 or earlier versions of Spyware Doctor may cause Windows XP Service Pack 3 to stop responding when you try to install or to uninstall the service pack*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951403/en-us

I don't know if any other security software may also be causing problems. I installed it on my systems without any problem (no Spyware Doctor though).


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Installed fine on mine too - no Spyware Doctor either, but no problems with

Spywareguard
SpywareBlaster
ZoneAlarm
AVG Free 8
SnoopFree
SpyBot S & D with Tea Timer.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

PC Tools has issued a patch for the rundll32 false positive, according to a post at PC Tools forum.


----------

